# DIP Grinders, experiences?



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

As above. Been offered two of these, one DK40 and one DK50. Would only be used for filter/very coarse grind.

Seen that they have decent sized burrs, but from what I remember when I used one, retention was a complete bitch.

What are they comparable to by way of the better known grinders (Mahl etc)?

@coffeechap ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

One was sold for £50 recently on eBay... haven't found many reviews, though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i believe they retain a fair sum, but so do a lot of the big deli grinders, vertical grind path grinders are best on retention however if the price is good they could be worth a punt.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Cheers, I might just give one a go and if it's crap punt it back on!


----------

